
Huawei's Android Replacement OS Will Launch in June - jmsflknr
https://www.techradar.com/news/huaweis-os-to-be-rolled-out-next-month
======
pgl
Title has been updated to "Huawei says its Android OS replacement launch date
is still undecided [Updated]", with the subtitle:

> _Earlier quotes stating June launch confirmed to be false_

------
ubersoldat2k7
[Samsung] laughs in Tizen.

[Microsoft] cries in Windows Mobile.

[Palm] invites HP & LG to the group.

[BB] has left

~~~
UberofXplsgo
[Purism] secretly arrives late with Pure OS mobile

------
Abishek_Muthian
My wishful thinking would want Huawei to adopt opensource OS like Ubuntu
Touch. It's stable, has recently became eligible for EU grant.

All they have to do is open the kernel sources for their devices and support
the community. They even run Anbox now, so Fdroid apps shouldn't be a problem.

Apps are written in QT+QML with number of language bindings available.

Then again, they might just use AOSP with their own Appstore for practical
reasons.

~~~
butz
What makes open source project eligible for EU grant?

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
I don't have knowledge about that, I just have information that UBPorts became
eligible & I've read projects like PyPy received that grant.

------
siffland
"and will be launching its own database similar to Oracle soon."

Wonder just how similar to Oracle it will be.

~~~
rodneyzeng
If you can read Chinese check this:
[https://www.zhihu.com/question/263716125](https://www.zhihu.com/question/263716125)
Some said the name changed to mppdb, based on postgreSQL but buggy...

~~~
Bombthecat
Well,

if you don´t have competition, because of government laws... and potentially
millions of millions of users... Good enough becomes a whole new meaning :)

------
BossingAround
Here I am, secretly hoping that this all results in one of two things:

1) Huawei starts using a lot of opensource/linux (seems utterly unlikely now)

2) A good Android competitor comes to scene and splits the Android market

Sigh...

------
themagician
Odds that this isn’t crap are slim, but the day will come when a major Chinese
company pulls this off. Probably not today, but some day it will happen and
then everything will be different.

I can easily see a headline 5 years from now that says, “How Android went from
75% market share to less than 25% in just five years.”

~~~
oaiey
Maybe this trade war will expose that China is long capable of running the
show without the US.

~~~
zaphirplane
I wonder if Germany, France are thinking we need a plan one of ours could be
next.

------
DiogenesKynikos
What I wonder is why Huawei isn't building its operating system on top of
Android Open Source Project. I can't find much detail on HongMeng (which
translates to "Red Dream," I think), but it seems to be separate from AOSP.

It seems to me that recreating Google's proprietary APIs and services on top
of AOSP would be the most realistic way forward, and the most likely to gain
traction with developers.

The ban on doing business with Huawei shows that one person, the US President,
can single-handedly decide tank a major corporation with the stroke of a pen.
Relying on closed-source American tech is a liability in this sort of
environment, so there might be a window of opportunity to build an open
variant of Android (as opposed to just AOSP).

~~~
HillaryBriss
> translates to "Red Dream"

Wikipedia adds some meaning, but I don't know if this is what Huawei intends:
_HongMeng is a character in the Daoist text Zhuangzi and a metaphor for the
"primordial world, primeval chaos" in Chinese creation myths. Like many
Zhuangist names, Hong Meng is a word play, translated as "Mists-of-Chaos",
"Vast Obscurity", "Big Concealment", "Vital Principle", "Natural Energy" and
"Big Goose Dummy"._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Meng](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Meng)

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
I had only seen the name in Western media, without the characters. My guess
was wrong, on both the characters! 鸿 (Hóng) means "large, huge, great," and 蒙
(Méng) means "mist."

"Great Mist" is not a promising name for a codebase.

~~~
silversconfused
It's a tool for consuming cloud services. "Great mist" sure sounds rather
cloudy to me.

------
Zigurd
Huawei is big enough to buy any of the mobile OSs currently outside the top
two and make it competitive, or make one based on an open source phone OS.

The existing leaders are very refined, and one would have to spend tens of
millions on development to make the grade. On the other hand, it's been long
enough that the technology context designed-in to IOS and Android is out of
date.

If I were given the assignment, I'd look at making a LISP-like runtime
designed with the characteristics of a modern app-store model (or better) in
mind, running on some nonLinux kernel.

~~~
hangonhn
I do wonder if that's even an option anymore given the US ban on tech sales to
Huawei. Would they not just block the transaction?

~~~
Zigurd
Not all are US-based. IIRC Nokia's OS was open sourced and/or spun off. Palm
is Canadian.

------
newnewpdro
I'm looking forward to seeing what China can do in this space over the next
decade.

They have huge numbers of people, years ago I heard the trope "China has more
honors students than the USA has students".

If they can focus these huge resources on tasks like developing a modern
operating system and apps ecosystem, the US will fall behind.

------
UncleChis
How about apps and adoption from developers? Those are much more important
than an OS alone. As someone mentioned, we have bunch of OS aready, Tizen,
Window Mobile?

~~~
owens99
Tencent has already created a successful app ecosystem with WeChat mini-apps.
I don't believe it will be too hard for Huawei to do the same (although it
won't be easy either).

------
DeonPenny
Like building out of an airplane, while building another airplane

